# Probably not the best idea in the world......



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 11, 2008)

Any Dads out there try this approach? 

My Daughter's Dates


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll keep this in the memory bank for 14 years from now.


----------



## danmpem (Mar 11, 2008)

Whatness factor!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 11, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I'll keep this in the memory bank for 14 years from now.



It'll be here before you know it. 

Ever seen the movie "Father of the Bride"?


----------



## danmpem (Mar 11, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I'll keep this in the memory bank for 14 years from now.
> ...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 11, 2008)

Can't use it. I have a son....but I'll pass this idea to all my friends with daughters!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 11, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I'll keep this in the memory bank for 14 years from now.
> ...



Tell me about it. I can't believe the girl is 2 already.


----------



## Herald (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't like it. There were no shotguns, rusty machetes, Chinese water torture, or a rack present. I didn't see the Dad ask any of those guys to translate the entire Greek New Testament by memory. Come to think of it, what about the DNA samples and background investigations?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 12, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> I don't like it. There were no shotguns, rusty machetes, Chinese water torture, or a rack present. I didn't see the Dad ask any of those guys to translate the entire Greek New Testament by memory. Come to think of it, what about the DNA samples and background investigations?


Don't forget the mandatory background checks and the fact they have to be eunuchs.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 12, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> I don't like it. There were no shotguns, rusty machetes, Chinese water torture, or a rack present. I didn't see the Dad ask any of those guys to translate the entire Greek New Testament by memory. Come to think of it, what about the DNA samples and background investigations?



Thus the title of the thread. 

But it just so happens that I know the young man who plays Mike in the video. Everything the father says about him is true. So I know he made a good choice in this instance.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 12, 2008)

I sent the boyfriend of my older daughter a multiple page "application for permission to date my daughter" when she was in college. It was painfully precise and full of stinging humor. For some reason, they eventually broke up. I did not send a copy to her next boyfriend. They are now married. Go figure!

APPLICATION FOR PERMISSION TO DATE MY DAUGHTER

NOTE: This application will be incomplete and rejected unless
accompanied by a complete financial statement, job history, lineage,
and current medical report from your doctor.

NAME_____________________________________ DATE OF BIRTH_____________

HEIGHT___________ WEIGHT____________ IQ__________ GPA_____________

SOCIAL SECURITY #_________________ DRIVERS LICENSE #________________

BOY SCOUT RANK AND BADGES____________________________________________

HOME ADDRESS_______________________ CITY/STATE___________ ZIP______

Do you have parents? ___Yes ___No
Is one male and the other female? ___Yes ___No
If No, explain:
______________________________________________________________

Number of years they have been married ______________________________

If less than your age, explain
______________________________________________________________

______________________________________________________________


ACCESSORIES SECTION:

A. Do you own or have access to a van? __Yes __No

B. A truck with oversized tires? __Yes __No

C. A waterbed? __Yes __No

D. A pickup with a mattress in the back? __Yes __No

E. A tattoo? __Yes __No

F. Do you have an earring, nose ring, __Yes __No
pierced tongue, pierced cheek or a belly button ring? 

(IF YOU ANSWERED "YES" TO ANY OF THE ABOVE, DISCONTINUE APPLICATION
AND LEAVE PREMISES IMMEDIATELY. I SUGGEST RUNNING.)


ESSAY SECTION: 

In 50 words or less, what does "LATE" mean to you?

______________________________________________________________

______________________________________________________________

In 50 words or less, what does "DON'T TOUCH MY DAUGHTER" mean to you?

______________________________________________________________

______________________________________________________________

In 50 words or less, what does "ABSTINENCE" mean to you?

______________________________________________________________

______________________________________________________________


REFERENCES SECTION:

Church you attend ___________________________________________________

How often you attend ________________________________________________

When would be the best time to interview your:

father? _____________

mother? _____________

pastor? _____________


SHORT-ANSWER SECTION: 

Answer by filling in the blank. Please answer freely, all answers
are confidential.

A: If I were shot, the last place I would want shot would be:

______________________________________________________________

B: If I were beaten, the last bone I would want broken is my:

______________________________________________________________

C: A woman's place is in the:

______________________________________________________________

D: The one thing I hope this application does not ask me about is:

______________________________________________________________

E. What do you want to do IF you grow up? ___________________________

______________________________________________________________

______________________________________________________________

F. When I meet a girl, the thing I always notice about her first is:

______________________________________________________________

F. What is the current going rate of a hotel room? __________________

I SWEAR THAT ALL INFORMATION SUPPLIED ABOVE IS TRUE AND CORRECT TO
THE BEST OF MY KNOWLEDGE UNDER PENALTY OF DEATH, DISMEMBERMENT,
NATIVE AMERICAN ANT TORTURE, CRUCIFIXION, ELECTROCUTION, CHINESE
WATER TORTURE, RED HOT POKERS, AND HILLARY CLINTON KISS TORTURE.


_________________________________________________________
Applicant's Signature (that means sign your name, moron!)


_______________________________ ________________________________
Mother's Signature Father's Signature

_______________________________ ________________________________
Pastor/Priest/Rabbi State Representative/Congressman

Thank you for your interest, and it had better be genuine and
non-sexual. Please allow four to six years for processing.

You will be contacted in writing if you are approved. Please do
not try to call or write (since you probably can't, and it would
cause you injury). If your application is rejected, you will be
notified by two gentleman wearing white ties carrying violin cases.
(you might watch your back)To prepare yourself, start studying Daddy's Rules for Dating.


----------



## Seb (Mar 12, 2008)

This is great Dennis  

I'm saving it for when my four-year-old daughter grows up.



DMcFadden said:


> I sent the boyfriend of my older daughter a multiple page "application for permission to date my daughter" when she was in college. It was painfully precise and full of stinging humor. For some reason, they eventually broke up. I did not send a copy to her next boyfriend. They are now married. Go figure!
> 
> APPLICATION FOR PERMISSION TO DATE MY DAUGHTER
> 
> ...


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 12, 2008)

Absolutely hilarious, Dennis. I read it to my wife, and she ROTFL. 



DMcFadden said:


> I sent the boyfriend of my older daughter a multiple page "application for permission to date my daughter" when she was in college. It was painfully precise and full of stinging humor. For some reason, they eventually broke up. I did not send a copy to her next boyfriend. They are now married. Go figure!
> 
> APPLICATION FOR PERMISSION TO DATE MY DAUGHTER
> 
> ...


----------



## smhbbag (Mar 12, 2008)

That application is great, but I think I've seen a longer version out there somewhere.

One line said something like: "Recent studies show that sex without a barrier method can spread numerous life-threatening diseases. Be aware that I AM the barrier, and I am far more deadly than any of the diseases."

My father-in-law gave that one to me, after engagement so it was more of a joke, but still funny.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 12, 2008)

We've had a thread like this before. I'll quote my HuguenotHelpMeet:

http://www.puritanboard.com/208311-post26.html


----------



## Herald (Mar 12, 2008)

smhbbag said:


> That application is great, but I think I've seen a longer version out there somewhere.
> 
> One line said something like: "Recent studies show that sex without a barrier method can spread numerous life-threatening diseases. Be aware that I AM the barrier, and I am far more deadly than any of the diseases."
> 
> My father-in-law gave that one to me, after engagement so it was more of a joke, but still funny.





I resemble that remark!


----------

